# April/May NYC meeting



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

How's April 24th?  That way I can go to the DC meeting on the 22nd and meet the NY folks that Saturday!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

April 24 works for me


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think it's OK for me.  My nephew is getting married that day in NC, but I don't think I can make the trip to the wedding.  Haven't told them yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Works for me!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

April 24th is good for me too.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, April 24th it is, but when and where.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

How about White Plains??    
I might make the drive if y'all came up north a ways.
I realize to you NYC folks that is like another country though.
Well if I ever get to Manhattan on business again, I will be in touch with a few of you.
Paula (From wayyyyyy up north in Albany).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

corkyb said:


> How about White Plains??
> I might make the drive if y'all came up north a ways.
> I realize to you NYC folks that is like another country though.
> Well if I ever get to Manhattan on business again, I will be in touch with a few of you.
> Paula (From wayyyyyy up north in Albany).


Girl friend, I used to live in Schnectady, then Binghamton, then near Buffalo, so don't give me that wayyyyy up north stuff. And come on, hop the train and come down to NYC that day!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

oh you are a real northerner then.  
Maybe I will try if it's late enough in the day.  I would love to meet some fellow kindle'rs. 
Paula


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

corkyb said:


> oh you are a real northerner then.
> Maybe I will try if it's late enough in the day. I would love to meet some fellow kindle'rs.
> Paula


tell us how late and we'll see what people say...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> tell us how late and we'll see what people say...


Later in the afternoon works for me. I have no idea where we should meet.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

corkyb said:


> oh you are a real northerner then.
> Maybe I will try if it's late enough in the day. I would love to meet some fellow kindle'rs.
> Paula


Paula I hope you can come we would love to meet you


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

If Paula's coming in by Amtrak, I think she'll end up at Penn, so how about near there?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> If Paula's coming in by Amtrak, I think she'll end up at Penn, so how about near there?


That is a good idea


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Anne said:


> That is a good idea


yeah, sometimes I actually get those.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> yeah, sometimes I actually get those.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Penn Station is fine with me too. I'm sure there's a Starbucks in there somewhere or right nearby, and I know there's an Au Pain bakery with tables. Some nicer places too, I assume. I have nothing scheduled that day that I know of, so the time won't matter to me. (Except if it's too early in the morning!) Late is fine.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

You probably shouldn't plan it around me.  I have to look into train prices first.  I think they are up around $100 which is a little pricey for me for a two hour meetup.  Although I'm sure you are all worth it!  
Paula


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

April 24th should work for me too.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

corkyb said:


> You probably shouldn't plan it around me. I have to look into train prices first. I think they are up around $100 which is a little pricey for me for a two hour meetup. Although I'm sure you are all worth it!
> Paula


I'm the crazy one going to DC for 2 nights for a 2 hour DC kindle meeting...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I'm not ruling it out.  I have to check the cost.  I might drive to Poughkeepsie and take the Metro in.  Where does that come in, Grand Central?  
When I was saying have it on the later side, I didn't mean too late.  I meant like 12, 1, 2ish
Paula


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Well, I'm not ruling it out. I have to check the cost. I might drive to Poughkeepsie and take the Metro in. Where does that come in, Grand Central?
> When I was saying have it on the later side, I didn't mean too late. I meant like 12, 1, 2ish
> Paula


Yeah, metronorth would get you into Grand Central. And that would also be a good place to meet, so let us know. and yeah, I figured you meant 1 or 2...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was just booked today to work temp the next three Saturdays 9-5, so I won't be there.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I was just booked today to work temp the next three Saturdays 9-5, so I won't be there.


Glad you got some work, but sorry you can't make the meeting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I was just booked today to work temp the next three Saturdays 9-5, so I won't be there.


 Are we ever going to meet? Darn. Glad you're getting work though.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I could do it on some Sunday afternoons, if that would work better for people.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay folks, we're getting close.  Place and time?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't count on me.  I don't think I will be able to make it at this time.
Thanks for thinking of me though.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll keep an eye on this thread.  

I hope to still be working the next two Saturdays, but there were two of us temps there today and no work.  The other temp has been working there a lot on 3rd shift.  They didn't have my name at security (because no one gave it to them) and the regular WP operator was only expecting one of us.  But I put in the day and will get paid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Well we're three days away with no plans. I guess it's not going to happen?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Well we're three days away with no plans. I guess it's not going to happen?


So we are not going to meet? I was looking forward to it. I just have no idea where we should meet.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm still able to meet on Saturday if people are still interested. Last time we met from 2-4 and that seemed to be a good time, so I'll suggest that time slot again. 

In terms of location, I have no strong preference. Anywhere in Manhattan below about 96th st, east or west, is fine. One Starbucks we haven't tried yet is the one at Park Ave and E. 29 st, which is a larger one. Just one possible suggestion, and I don't care if we go there or not. I'm suggesting it only because of the size. (And hoping this will spur people on to make their own suggestions! It doesn't have to be a Starbucks, just some place we can stay for a while and chat.) 

Harriet


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I'm still able to meet on Saturday if people are still interested. Last time we met from 2-4 and that seemed to be a good time, so I'll suggest that time slot again.
> 
> In terms of location, I have no strong preference. Anywhere in Manhattan below about 96th st, east or west, is fine. One Starbucks we haven't tried yet is the one at Park Ave and E. 29 st, which is a larger one. Just one possible suggestion, and I don't care if we go there or not. I'm suggesting it only because of the size. (And hoping this will spur people on to make their own suggestions! It doesn't have to be a Starbucks, just some place we can stay for a while and chat.)
> 
> Harriet


Park Ave and E. 29th street works for me. And between 2-4 works too.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Something has just come up that I will need to take care of this weekend, and it will cut into the rest of my time. Because of this, I won't be able to make it this weekend for a Kindle meet-up. I'm sorry for the late notice, and hope to meet with you all at a later date.

Harriet


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It looks like it is not going to work out for us to get together this weekend.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Then we will do it in May!

BTW, this is the first full week of temp work for me.  I'm working 6 days.  Will probably work 5 next week, but it's sort of week to week and day to day.  This firm is not hiring and some of the people there think that one day the word processing dept. will be outsourced.  Still, it's a source of temp employment for me while I'm looking for a real job.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Then we will do it in May!
> 
> BTW, this is the first full week of temp work for me. I'm working 6 days. Will probably work 5 next week, but it's sort of week to week and day to day. This firm is not hiring and some of the people there think that one day the word processing dept. will be outsourced. Still, it's a source of temp employment for me while I'm looking for a real job.


Congrats on your temp work  May is good for me except May 15. I have a baby shower that Saturday.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry guys, I was off-line from Tuesday til tonight.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Sorry guys, I was off-line from Tuesday til tonight.


No problem. We will just try again in May


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Sorry guys, I was off-line from Tuesday til tonight.


Scarlet needs to be enabled at least into a netbook so this Never Happens Again! Seriously, girl, they're just a couple of hundred dollars. . . . .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Scarlet needs to be enabled at least into a netbook so this Never Happens Again! Seriously, girl, they're just a couple of hundred dollars. . . . .


The more people tell me I need to get something, the less likely I am to get it...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> The more people tell me I need to get something, the less likely I am to get it...


Scarlett: That is how I feel too  Last night I went to go out to eat with a friend and the waiter wanted to know if we were having a glass of wine. We said no and I ordered a coke. The waiter said to me a glass of wine is much better than a coke. I answer him by saying if you are treating me I have the glass of wine. If not I will have the coke.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am "bumping" this for you.
So are ya'll going to have a meet in May?
Or wait till later in the summer?

Just askin......


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was just thinking yesterday that we might plan another date.  Thanks for bumping this, Geoff.  So nice getting support from people outside the are.

OK, so when shall we get together.  Is a Saturday or Sunday better?  Right now, I'm pretty open, except for a date to wait for Time Warner this Saturday from 11-2.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I was just thinking yesterday that we might plan another date. Thanks for bumping this, Geoff. So nice getting support from people outside the are.
> 
> OK, so when shall we get together. Is a Saturday or Sunday better? Right now, I'm pretty open, except for a date to wait for Time Warner this Saturday from 11-2.


Saturday is better for me.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just posting to let you know I saw this. From now until the end of June is one of my busiest times of year, and several days already won't work for me. I'm not going to post a specific date myself, as some of my plans are subject to change. I'll just say that once you pick a date, I'll try to make it if I can. If not, I hope to come to a future gathering. My summer schedule is much less busy, so hopefully I'll catch up with you all sooner or later. 

Harriet


----------

